# Ski Sundown - 3.5.11



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: *Ski Sundown

*Resort or Ski Area: *3.5.11

*Conditions: *Rainy then cloudy then sunny then cloudy again, warm, soft snow

*Report: *It was raining in the valley but as i climbed the access road i was hopeful that it would be snow at the higher elevations. Sadly it was rain at the base lodge too.  I arrived to a pretty crowded and VERY muddy parking lot around 11. Booted up, in the lodge, grabbed my ski partner (Ipod) and hit the hill. Ski Sundown was hosting the Special Olympics today, the place was buzzing but the lift lines were minimal, mostly ski on. Rain stopped just as i got started  

Headed over the Gunny to check out the bumps.  At the top of the hill, before the bumps, the snow was soft but could feel the hark pack underneath.  At the top of the bumps i decided to try the right side. Took a few runs down that side, snow softened with each loop. Decided the bumps were a bit loose so i tried the lift side, much tighter line and just as soft. Not quite slush explosions but I did have to wipe my goggles numerous times. 

Sun came out so i ducked back into the lodge to drop my jacket and switch to lighter gloves. When i went back up i tried the middle lines. I think i liked them best. 

Skied til 3:00 ish. had to give up, my back and knees were aching.

Points of (non)Interest -
1. diverted off GB a few times and got up the balls to hit the big jumps on Stinger.  i didn't have enough speed on the first one (that is a long gap to get over) and landed short on the flat, my back took the brunt of it. ouch

2. the rollers on lower canyon were fun, i tried to practice some absorbing.

3. the Special Olympic racing on the lower part of GB forced all non-race traffic to the right side and it was slick all day.. much like what the T2B bumps do to the left side once the bump course is setup.  

4. outside the bumps the best snow was on Stinger. the borders always take the same path so there was plenty of nice corn snow on the sides.  After the race course was torn down there was some good snow to carve on GB too.

5. for the 2nd time in my life, and both times @ Ski Sundown, witnessed a guy doing some old school ballet on the slopes. I rode up with him later, he had on Olin Ballet skis.  he was hitting the bumps too and was doing very well.

6. there was something going on with lessons.. at first i thought it was a bump clinic for old guys (anyone older than me is considered an old guy) but i think it might have been a PSIA training or certification program.

Ran into Chris Sullivan in the lodge, had a nice chat. Bumps probably get reseeded Monday night due to warmth on Sunday.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 5, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> 5. for the 2nd time in my life, and both times @ Ski Sundown, witnessed a guy doing some old school ballet on the slopes. I rode up with him later, he had on Olin Ballet skis.  he was hitting the bumps too and was doing very well.



Was he wearing jeans?  If so he's a regular there.

Looked like a real nice day to be out there.  I wish I could have taken a few runs!  I saw Johnny Poach a few times, he said the bumps were sweet today.  He also asked me to say hi to everyone... so hi...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Was he wearing jeans?  If so he's a regular there.


no, i know who you are referring to though.

The skis literally said BALLET on them, not just that he was doing ballet on Olin skis.

i'd guess they were 150cm.


----------



## marcski (Mar 5, 2011)

I used to love my Olin Mark VI Comp SL's back in the day!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 5, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> 5. for the 2nd time in my life, and both times @ Ski Sundown, witnessed a guy doing some old school ballet on the slopes. I rode up with him later, he had on Olin Ballet skis.  he was hitting the bumps too and was doing very well.



I rode the lift with him 2 weeks ago, guy kind of sounds a little burnt out and has a real short pair of white ballets. Nice enough guy, claims he does a lot of mountain biking too.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I rode the lift with him 2 weeks ago, guy kind of sounds a little burnt out and has a real short pair of white ballets. Nice enough guy, claims he does a lot of mountain biking too.



that sounds like him tho we didn't talk about MTB.


----------



## severine (Mar 5, 2011)

Conditions were interesting after dark. The groom helped and there was a lot of soft snow but, as my co-worker called it, it was starting to "crispify" as it got later. Still, had some good runs. Met up with o3jeff for some of them and it was nice having company. I have a lot of work to do getting out of the back seat in late season snow.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2011)

severine said:


> I have a lot of work to do getting out of the back seat in late season snow.



You and I both! You were cranking right along last night, You've come a long way since I last skied with you, keep it up and you'll be past me by the end of the year!. Nice skiing with you again, thinks its been a year or two, maybe three.


----------



## severine (Mar 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You and I both! You were cranking right along last night, You've come a long way since I last skied with you, keep it up and you'll be past me by the end of the year!. Nice skiing with you again, thinks its been a year or two, maybe three.



Aw, thanks!  I think it's been about a year. Maybe 2? All I know is that you're a lot faster than you used to be!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2011)

severine said:


> Aw, thanks!  I think it's been about a year. Maybe 2? All I know is that you're a lot faster than you used to be!



And don't forget that I've started going bigger on the airs too, just my landings need a lot of work!


----------



## severine (Mar 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> And don't forget that I've started going bigger on the airs too, just my landings need a lot of work!


I was impressed by your mini park mad skillz.


----------



## catskillman (Mar 7, 2011)

There was a PSIA clinic there on Sat & Sunday.

Interesting about your oldman comment.  PSIA has recognized the lack of yournger members in addition to the lack of female members.

They require all members to take a clinic every other year.  That in addition to the now $100 a year dues is becoming a real detterent to members.  If it wasen't for the proforms I believe they would have a significantly lower membership.


----------



## adam196034 (Nov 30, 2014)

i sure would like to buy those olin ballet skis. Want to sell them?


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 1, 2014)

adam196034 said:


> i sure would like to buy those olin ballet skis. Want to sell them?



If he does, I anticipate a bidding war.


----------

